# does catalpa always have hexagonal pith ?



## phinds (Jun 11, 2016)

I noticed this clearly hexagonal pith in a sample of catalpa and when researching it, I found that Hoadley (Identifying Wood, p. 58) has a pic of an identical piece (in terms of pith shape). However, he does not comment on the shape, just the large size. Similarly, I have found various information on pith shape in different woods but none with any mention of catalpa. I also noticed that in the one other sample that I have of catalpa with boxed pith it also has this hexagonal shape.

I wonder if any of you with more experience than me in catalpa has notice this (or its absence)?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 11, 2016)

I'll check when we get back home tonight. Neighbor cut down a bunch of bigger catalpa trees a couple years ago and I've got probably 20-30 18" sections of it


----------



## phinds (Jun 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'll check when we get back home tonight. Neighbor cut down a bunch of bigger catalpa trees a couple years ago and I've got probably 20-30 18" sections of it


Great. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

I never noticed them having one. Seems like I would have. I wish they grew in my patch but I don't recall ever seeing one. They grow all over the county especially in town though, just not in my patch. I would harvest them regularly if I could I love everything about the wood.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2016)

My saw is out of gas so all I can see is the ends of these logs that have been out here for a couple years but I do not see a single one like that. This is the catalpa wood that has the worms on it right ?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Worms lol. Yes Tony Catalpa has "worms". It also has string-bean shaped fruit.

Worms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Worms lol. Yes Tony Catalpa has "worms". It also has string-bean shaped fruit.
> 
> Worms.


Alright caterpillars
But they still catch catfish

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Didn't know that!


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Didn't know that!


The tree is the sole source of food for the catalpa sphinx moth (_Ceratomia catalpae_), the leaves being eaten by the caterpillars. When caterpillars are numerous, infested trees may be completely defoliated. Defoliated catalpas produce new leaves readily, but with multiple generations occurring, new foliage may be consumed by subsequent broods. Severe defoliation over several consecutive years can cause death of trees. Because the caterpillars are an excellent live bait for fishing, some dedicated anglers plant catalpa mini-orchards for their own private source of "catawba-worms", particularly in the Southern states

Everybody around here plants them for this reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> The tree is the sole source of food for the catalpa sphinx moth (_Ceratomia catalpae_), the leaves being eaten by the caterpillars. When caterpillars are numerous, infested trees may be completely defoliated. Defoliated catalpas produce new leaves readily, but with multiple generations occurring, new foliage may be consumed by subsequent broods. Severe defoliation over several consecutive years can cause death of trees. Because the caterpillars are an excellent live bait for fishing, some dedicated anglers plant catalpa mini-orchards for their own private source of "catawba-worms", particularly in the Southern states
> 
> Everybody around here plants them for this reason



Nice wiki paste. WIKI GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!

We're referring to two different things. I didn't realize you were talking about the actual caterpillars. I was referring to the fruit (beans). 

Bait...


 

Beans...


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice wiki paste. WIKI GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> We're referring to two different things. I didn't realize you were talking about the actual caterpillars. I was referring to the fruit (beans).
> 
> ...


You know that's a copy and paste. If anybody thinks I can write like that then they are fooling themselves. Lol. Yes we just call them Catawba worms around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never noticed them having one. Seems like I would have.


If so, you're more observant than I am (not hard to do). I never even paid attention to it until this one sample just made it jump right out at me, combined with the fact that just a couple of weeks earlier I had been reading an article about pith shape in various woods.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

Paul here's a few pics I yoinked off G images. All are billed as Catalpa and they all pass muster as such IMO.

























If you click images 4 & 5 they will enlarge even more.


----------



## phinds (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks. Can't tell for sure. The one with the pith missing sure looks circular, not hex, but some of the others clearly COULD be hex.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2016)

Almost every one of mine have the hole in the pith.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

I see at least 3 if not 4 that appear to be clearly round.


----------



## phinds (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I see at least 3 if not 4 that appear to be clearly round.


How can you tell? At this level of magnification, round and hex are ~ impossible to distinguish.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

phinds said:


> How can you tell? At this level of magnification, round and hex are ~ impossible to distinguish.



Well Paul it's called an opinion. Mine is that there's about 4 that are large enough that I think they are not hexagon. Your opinion is that it's impossible to tell at that magnification. Our opinions differ. First time for everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 13, 2016)

I have Northern Oriole's nesting in my trees every year. One year I watched the male oriole bring one worm after another to the nest from a Catalpa tree 3/4 of a mile away. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

